# solarforce xml drop in, your experience?



## trbofrek (Feb 15, 2012)

I recently purchased a solarforce L2T and a single mode 3.7V xml drop-in from solarforce. The L2T is an amazing host with great anodizing, machining and knurling. HOWEVER, I must say I have bad luck with drop-ins, the xml drop-in has a whole lot of whine to it. I read a post before that it is moderately common in all lights and drop-ins, but mine seems to also flicker and dim :sigh:. The overall output doesn't seem to be too amazing for the claimed 820 lumens (at the emitter I assume). My 4sevens xml neutral with a single 17670 performs better than the solarforce xml. 

I can sure say that the beam quality and tint is amazing, nice and white with no ugly rings, artifacts or anything.

I would love to hear your opinion and experiences with the solarforce 3.7 xml drop-in if you have one. :wave:

(On another note, I also realized the sticker that wraps around the module is also just a plain solarforce sticker instead of the purple label. However on my packaging there is a little sticky note labeling it 3.7V)


----------



## fnsooner (Feb 15, 2012)

I have had a similar experience with a Solarforce 5-mode XM-L. It would flicker and dim and sometimes go completely dead. I could usually slap it against something and it would start working.


At first I thought it was dirty threads or a bad switch. I eventually swapped drop-ins with another host and the problem followed the drop-in.


----------



## JulianP (Feb 16, 2012)

I got a few Solarforce P60 dropins (XTM-L, XRE-R2), and I found them great. Certainly better quality than DX or Kaidomain.


----------



## Lumens Industry (Feb 16, 2012)

If the label around the dropin is white, then it can support 6V input i.e. 2 primary batteries. On a single 18650, you will get about 1.5A draw ~500lm; with 2 primaries, current draw is 1.3A tailcap current or 2.6A to dropin ~800lm. Hope this helps.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the 3 mode XML in my L2T and I like it. I wrap all my modules, even my Malkoffs, w/ aluminum tape so they fit snug in the host. I also use heat transfer thermal compound for better heat sinking.


----------



## jorn (Feb 16, 2012)

Got the singe mode. it started to make "white magic smoke" after the first drop to the floor.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have one with single mode. Just works fine  
Sometimes I keep it with me, as backup light.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 16, 2012)

I have one. It works. Like Thrunight much better.


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 16, 2012)

I have 2 in SolarForce hosts and they have been great. Maybe it's the 5 mode ones that have issues. I haven't had a single issue with either of mine. Have had them over a year now.


----------



## spexmaniac (Feb 16, 2012)

I have two 5 modes (needed before the three modes were available) both still giving sterling service.
hth
John


----------



## hellraiser (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a three mode 6v.

I like it. My initial response was it's no where near as bright as I hoped, but it's still plenty bright.


----------



## dennis07921 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a 5 mode and three of the three mode Solarforce XML's and they all work fine. Not the brightest XML out there but good throw with the smooth reflector.


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 24, 2012)

I posted this earlier in another thread, but the same could be said here.



SDM44 said:


> I'll add this about my XM-L drop-ins that I'm running. I have 2 different types right now....
> 
> XM-L 4.2v 1-mode (Solarforce brand - from SBflashlights)
> XM-L 8.4v 3-mode (Solarforce brand - from ITC on Ebay)
> ...


----------



## Rikr (Apr 25, 2012)

I got 2 of the xml 820L from Solarforce and one of them was DOA and I contacted Jo and she is sending me a replacement now. I was disappointed with the output I was expecting alot more. I ordered a 5 mode xml drop in from E1320 and then my L2T came alive.... what an amazing difference!!! I know where I am buying my drop-ins from here on out. If any one wants a awesome custom drop-in contact E1320...


----------



## chewy78 (Apr 27, 2012)

id maybe get one if i got another host


----------



## Roood (Jun 16, 2012)

I got the XML 5-Mode and 3-Mode I just ordered a few weeks ago. The 5-mode wont turn on and the 3-mode is very dim. They wont send a replacement if I dont send the defective ones back. Shipping from Philippines to HK will cost me a lot of money basically at the same price of the drop ins, so sending it via local post mail, hope it doesnt get lost or stolen. But will still continue to support Solarforce as they are still the best and most affordable P60 flashlight host.


----------



## crossliner67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Roood said:


> I got the XML 5-Mode and 3-Mode I just ordered a few weeks ago. The 5-mode wont turn on and the 3-mode is very dim. They wont send a replacement if I dont send the defective ones back. Shipping from Philippines to HK will cost me a lot of money basically at the same price of the drop ins, so sending it via local post mail, hope it doesnt get lost or stolen. But will still continue to support Solarforce as they are still the best and most affordable P60 flashlight host.



http://elitesportsgear.multiply.com/


----------



## Roood (Jun 18, 2012)

crossliner67 said:


> http://elitesportsgear.multiply.com/



Elite Sports Gear sells their light as a "package". For awhile I did business with them as I was trying to sell the lights locally in my city. But we got into an argument, one of my customers got upset because the LED failed and a few orders that did not go through due to miscommunication. So he no longer takes my orders and I do not want to do business with someone who says "SolarForce is a small part of my business and is not worth the hassle". Thats another different story though. Thats why I ordered directly to Solarforcelight-sales.com.


----------



## crossliner67 (Jun 18, 2012)

I see bro. Bought numerous lights from him years ago. A friend of mine goes to HK often and he just accommodates me. Are you a member of pinoyguns? There is a guy there who sells Klarus torches btw. Best regards


----------



## Roood (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes I am. I already have Klarus lights.


----------



## fishndad (Jun 27, 2012)

i just got a Solarforce 5mode xml from lighthound today.
It works great on all modes so far.
Anyone know how many lumen it puts out on high?


----------



## EZO (Jun 28, 2012)

About a year ago, I ordered several items from Solarforce, including a single mode XM-L drop in rated at 800 lumens. This was actually my first XM-L purchase and the thing blew me away. In a Solarforce L2 host running on a 18650 battery it is intensely bright and has a buttery smooth, ringless beam pattern, floody and throwy at the same time. The really amazing part is the tint. It is on the warm side, almost neutral....just perfect! 

So recently, I ordered an L2T host and what should have been the identical P-60 drop that it came with was completely different. It has a pure white tint and it is nowhere near as bright as the original XM-L drop-in I bought. I also ordered a three mode version at that time and it has the same shortcomings. While there is nothing really wrong with these drop-ins they were a letdown. Maybe I just got lucky with the first emitter or they've changed something without saying so.


----------



## välineurheilija (Jun 28, 2012)

I have the 8,4v 3-mode XML in a 6P with Eagletac RCR123's works fine and im satisfied with the output allthough it is dimmer than i thought from 820 lumens


----------



## fishndad (Jun 28, 2012)

well my Quark 123 turboX squared is rated 450 lumen and its slightly brighter than my solorforce XML 5 mode
running on an 18650.
And the drop in does have a very smooth beam NO RINGS.


----------

